# MICHIGAN FUR SALE-----February 5,2022, Saturday



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

Michigan Trappers Predator Callers Association
Fur Sale 9 AM
Saturday February 5, 2022 
Calhoun county Fairgrounds
720 Fair St.
Marshall, MI 49068


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Contact number for lot numbers???


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

How much is it to sell ?


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

Multibeard, Lot numbers will be for sale, at the sale. You should be able to get a good lot number.

Pigeon, to sell you must be a MTPCA member. You can join at the sale $25 membership. A lot number is $5.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

Results
Count Max BID $ Min BID $ AVG
Beaver 39 $29 $4 $18.32
Coyote 25 $50 $10 $30.28
Deer Hides 11 $4.50 $4.50 $4.50
Fox-Red 4 $27 $11 $ 23
Mink-Female 3 $5.50 $3 $4.67
Mink-Male 12 $15 $10 $12
Muskrat 1147 $6.75 $.25 $4.99
Racoon 163 $8.50 $.50 $4.99
Skunk 2 $ 11 $11 $11
Fox-RANCH 5 $175 $90 $ 124
Squirrel Tails 8 $.30 $.30 $ .30

It was a short sale. The TRAPPERS did a good job of putting the fur up.

There was a total of 12 fur Buyers at the sale.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

12 buyers!!! That‘s different isn’t it?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Muskrats made a nice jump


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Seldom said:


> 12 buyers!!! That‘s different isn’t it?


Sounds like a lot , wish I made the sale but last minute thing came up and couldn’t make


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

12 Buyers,

As always the market is changing. No matter how hard a certain element out there tries to eliminate the use of FUR. The term ,"Craft" users has been used. The CRAFT users are the future, or a big part of it. Money is money, small business owners are at work. People still and will want, wall hanging pelts, hats, mittens , vests , coats, blankets and many more items made. Either from the fur they harvest, or fur on the market for sale. The Furrier's I know are very busy. The one I personally am using now is out to a 18 month wait. You get what you pay for. I salute Small Business's. There will always be some kind of world market. But, the US market is there for the trappers also. Home grown Furriers are a growing business . It was great to have 12 buyers at the fur sale. A very positive sign for the the trappers in Michigan and the US.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad to hear this for the trappers😊


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there anymore sales this year?


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, the next sale will be March 26th (Saturday) at Northland Sportsman’s Club in Gaylord.


----------

